# Is Dayan 2x2 really the best 2x2 or am I missing something?



## jaredye (Feb 15, 2016)

After seeing many people saying (esp. Chris Olson) Dayan is the best 2x2 on the market, I decided to get one. However I was rather disappointed after receiving it. It doesn't really corner cut better than my modded Lingpo, reverse corner cut is a bit worse than Lingpo, feels much heavier and pops a ton! I guess the upside is that it feels a bit smoother and turning is slightly more accurate. I tried lubing it and adjusting the tension but I still wasn't able to get it to a satisfactory state.

I'm wondering if it's because of the new plastic thing that Dayan is using. I saw on the video other people's Dayan are somewhat different. So my question is: is this Dayan beyond redemption and I should just stick to Lingpo, or should I keep playing with it and someday I might be able to find the connection?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 15, 2016)

Only a good cuber can set up a good dayan 2x2. Keep practising and messing with it and you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 15, 2016)

The thing is, the old ones were REALLY good. Then they changed the plastic and now they aren't as nice. The ones with tan cores and black screws were old plastic. The new ones can still be alright, but that take a lot more work to get nice. It actually surprises me that people deal so much with popping, because as far as I'm aware none of the top 2x2ers have problems with it popping, and all of our 2x2s perform very nicely.


----------



## RhysC (Feb 15, 2016)

jaredye said:


> After seeing many people saying (esp. Chris Olson) Dayan is the best 2x2 on the market, I decided to get one. However I was rather disappointed after receiving it. It doesn't really corner cut better than my modded Lingpo, reverse corner cut is a bit worse than Lingpo, feels much heavier and pops a ton! I guess the upside is that it feels a bit smoother and turning is slightly more accurate. I tried lubing it and adjusting the tension but I still wasn't able to get it to a satisfactory state.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's because of the new plastic thing that Dayan is using. I saw on the video other people's Dayan are somewhat different. So my question is: is this Dayan beyond redemption and I should just stick to Lingpo, or should I keep playing with it and someday I might be able to find the connection?



Maybe you should look into swapping springs; mine was horrid until I did the mod.


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 15, 2016)

DAYAN 2X2 WITH GUANLONG SPRINGS 4 LYFE


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm gonna be honest, I personally think the LingPo/TangPo is better for newer cubers. I use the DaYan now, but the MoYu 2x2s are a good choice because they don't require as much setting up.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 15, 2016)

I've had the same experience as all of the above, it locked and popped like crazy until I put in AoLong springs, and lubed and tensioned it. Now it's perfect.
But ofc I lost it lol


----------



## G2013 (Feb 15, 2016)

In my opinion a well-kept LingPo is better.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I've had the same experience as all of the above, it locked and popped like crazy until I put in AoLong springs



YOU'RE WELCOME

Usually, Dayan 2x2's are very hard to set up. In order to have a Dayan 2x2 good without swapping the springs, you NEED to have perfect tensions. Don't worry if you don't get it right away, it took me about an hour to actually make mine good. Either that or you can either swap your springs, in which I would recommend either AoLong or HuaLong springs. I have HuaLong springs in mine right now, but either works well.

I have felt multiple new plastics, and I can confirm they are just as good as old plastics with more breaking in. Don't get discouraged!

EDIT: I actually have AoLong springs in mine


----------



## Tiwaz (Feb 17, 2016)

I hated mine to, then i Lubed and tensionend it and hate it even more. It was until i restickerd it and put some more tension work in it that it was awesome. Cant even force some pop now, it doesnt feel tight and corner cuts amazing!


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 18, 2016)

Wittwo V1>all moyu 2x2s, nuf said


----------



## asacuber (Feb 18, 2016)

Once mafergut said that there is a sweet spot on the dayan(tension)where it turns nice but does not pop,it is true. I found that sweet spot and maru it from time to time, and it is amazing. BTW:


Spoiler



Lingpo is trash(at least the out of the box ones)


----------



## TCG (Feb 18, 2016)

Get Dayan. Switch springs with Aolong springs. Dump a bunch of 50k inside. Done. Smooth and buttery. Maybe break in the cube first since the Dayan cubes all have that new plastic. 
Lingpo is just trash. After using my Broken-In-Old-Plastic-With-Aolong-Springs-With-50k-Dumped-Inside-Dayan for a while, Lingpo just feels... weird. Dayan is very smooth and fast (due to the Aolong springs and possibly the plastic) and has like zero catches. On the other hand, the Lingpo catches so much it's not even fun anymore.
So just get Dayan and Aolong springs. Best if it's old plastic. Believe it or not, I got old plastic Dayan somewhere in July last year, so there's a slight chance some shops still has it (say eBay, since some dude got Aolong v1 there).


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 18, 2016)

hold up, im a beginner in 2x2, i dont got lube doe. Which should i get, dayan or lingpo. All reviews are good, but both need setup lol. I will post a review xD


----------



## jaredye (Mar 18, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> hold up, im a beginner in 2x2, i dont got lube doe. Which should i get, dayan or lingpo. All reviews are good, but both need setup lol. I will post a review xD



I bought the Tangpo a few days ago. It's more like Dayan in the way that it's more stable and smoother than Lingpo. I'd say Dayan is still better at corner cutting and reverse cutting, but there's nothing wrong with Tangpo for a beginner. You don't need to cut 45 degree anyway, and Tangpo will never pop. I think without dedicated set-ups, Tangpo would be a better choice for beginners.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah now I'd say go ahead and get a tangpo unless you're looking into getting serious about 2x2. It can't be that bad. Basil got a 1.6 ao 12 with it.


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey guys I am looking to buy a 2x2 which is pretty good for a beginner in 2x2 and would like to stick to it !! I already know how to solve 2x2 but my last cube got lost  . 
I am thinking between The YJ GuanPo and YJ Yupo . Please tell me fast as I would order in a day or so !


----------



## CubingSpaceMan (Mar 18, 2016)

Pragitya said:


> Hey guys I am looking to buy a 2x2 which is pretty good for a beginner in 2x2 and would like to stick to it !! I already know how to solve 2x2 but my last cube got lost  .
> I am thinking between The YJ GuanPo and YJ Yupo . Please tell me fast as I would order in a day or so !



Go ahead and get the Dayan unless you really want a YJ cube. If thats the case the Yupo would be a good choice, its all personal preference and turning style.


----------



## CubeBag (Mar 18, 2016)

I hated mine, so I bought about 5 other 2x2s over the course of a year or two trying to find a 2x2 that I actually like, then I loosened my Dayan and it instantly became really good and my main.


----------



## jaredye (Mar 18, 2016)

I put Aolong spring (Aolong hardware set for thecubicle.us) in Dayan and suddenly it's like a completely new cube. It doesn't pop and become way smoother. I wonder why Dayan doesn't use that as the default spring.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 18, 2016)

Ye im looking to be pretty serouis bout this


----------



## yjyulong (Mar 18, 2016)

Ye friend and I came up with Aolong springs in the Dayan 2x2. it's the best. If that's a bit too fast replace the washers with moyu washers


----------



## jaredye (Mar 19, 2016)

yjyulong said:


> Ye friend and I came up with Aolong springs in the Dayan 2x2. it's the best. If that's a bit too fast replace the washers with moyu washers



It's indeed a bit fast, but how can washer make any difference? I guess I can put a bit more 50k to make it more gummy


----------

